#  1  7.7    . . .
.  ,   1  7.7         . ? ,    ,     ?

----------


## 2007

/

----------

.     .   -  ?

----------


## 2007

> .    .


 .    .
  ?  20,

----------

26. ,    /,     . ?

----------

,  ,   , .

----------


## 2007

> 26. ,    /,     . ?


, ,   /   .       -  ,  . 
    ,    ,

----------

,   .     76 51 68,1 51.   ?             .  .      .

----------


## 2007

> .


    ,       70 ,    76?





> 76 51


 70-51

----------

. .    ,   .    ,  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   .    ,  ?


. 
    ,    
     70.

----------

,           . . ,    ?

----------

.. 
1   70     
2        
3

----------


## 2007

> 2


.     ,      .





> 


       ,    . 
     , .      ,

----------

-         ..   ?

----------

,     .

----------

.        .     .   ,      .      .    ,   . .   ?

----------

,          .          ,

----------

,   2 .    .             02              02   04.       04     
    02  04    
     ,    .       8   ,    2

----------

.

----------

